# getting started



## hobbyfarm (Feb 18, 2005)

David -

I would suggest you start with mead. The equipment requirements are about the same as for home brewing, which can all be found at your local home brew shop or over the internet. If you read Ben's Basic Meadmaking (the link at the top of the forum), it will answer a lot of your initial questions.

But I am guessing your question is not so much "What equipment do I need?", but "Is there an ingredient kit already made up?". There may be, I haven't seen one, but you honestly don't need one. Mead is simply honey, water, and yeast. In olden days, they used wild yeast, but we have easily accessible, specifically designed (cultured), yeasts that result in a superior product. Pick any yeast intended for making mead and you won't go wrong. Once you gain some experience, you can start to vary the types of honey used (I'd recommend starting with a mild clover honey) and the types of yeast for an infinite variety of resulting flavors.

There are some additional ingredients you may want to use, again, described in Ben's link. Some people never use them, other's use them religiously. Do whatever works for you.

You may want to consider starting with a 1 gallon batch, rather than the "standard" 5 to 6 gallon batch until you 1) get the hang of mead making and 2) decide if you enjoy mead drinking. When we were living in California, I usually had 4 to 5 - 5 gallon batches going at any given time. But then I was in a group of heavy mead drinkers, preferring mead to wine and beer.

If you have any more questions, just ask. Someone will have an answer.

Kevin


----------



## east_stingray (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought a kit from Dadant I think it was, and my first batch is going in there now. It really is a big help the first time to just get a box with the yeast and all the additives already in it along with an instruction sheet. It's enough to make about 3 batches I think and it ran me about $60. Can't tell you yet how the mead turned out.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

E.C. KRAUS (no mead kits)
Northern Brewer
Google keyword: Homebrew shop


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Or better yet, google mead kit


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I bought a kit from Dadant I think it was, 

I bet they didn't know you are underaged


----------



## east_stingray (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't think it matters if you are brewing, only buying alcohol.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Once it becomes alcoholic (fermentation begins), its posession is regulated just like any ETOH AFAIK. An underage person who drank homebrew rather than tequila is in an equal violation in the eyes of the law. Intoxication or posession of an intoxicant is as illegal as purchase.

I am not a lawyer and have never been on anything but local access TV.


----------



## wildbee (Jan 11, 2005)

my profile was incorrect and I am above age and
could drink with the best of em but wiser than the average alcholic. 
Thanks


----------



## east_stingray (Feb 8, 2005)

Right Ben... that's where it's nice that I'm brewing at my parents' house and not on campus. Dad'll always vouch for me so long as he gets a few bottles







.


----------



## MeadMan (Feb 28, 2005)

When I started making mead i bought a beginners winemaking kit from www.ebrew.com Really all you need Is a Bucket, a carboy, racking cane, tubing, yeast, yeast nutrient, and yeast energizer.
If you are serious about making mead I would suggest The Compleat Meadmaker by Ken Schram. It is the only book you will need.


----------

